# Medion Rechner - Arbeitsspeicher Frage



## tannez (12. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
vorab, ich kenn mich in sachen Hardware bzw. Arbeitsspeicher und aufrüsten nicht so gut aus, möchte auch keinen Fehler machen indem ich irgendetwas kaufe ohne sicher zu gehen.

Deshalb hier meine Frage.
Welchen Speicher muss ich mir kaufen und was muss ich nach/vor dem
einbau beachten?

Hier meine Rechnerinformationen:

Medion PC Modell MT5

Intel Pentium 4 
1,8GHz
Speicher = 256MB SDRAM
Geforce 3 Ti 200
Mainboard = Micro Star MS - 6399
L2 Cache: 256MB (ich weis nicht was das ist, habs einfach mal mitgeschrieben)
BIOS: Version 6.00PG Größe: 256KB

..wenn ihr noch irgendwelche Informationen braucht sagt mir bitte bescheid.

Und nochwas wenn ich jetzt von 256MB A.Speicher nochmal zusätzlich 256MB einbauen möchte, müsste der Rechner doch etwas schneller/flüssiger z.b. in sachen Spiele laufen oder nützt arbeitsspeicher alleine nicht aus?


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Danke im vorraus!

Cu


----------



## blubber (12. Juni 2003)

Hi,

also du möchtest noch zusätzlich Speicher reinbauen, hab ich das richtig verstanden? 
Wenn ja, dann brauchst du natürlich genau den gleichen Speicher, der schon eingebaut ist, sprich, SD RAM (PC 133).
Wenn du erneut 256 MB kaufst, kann schonmal nichts schief gehen, da du ja dann zwei exakt gleiche Riegen drin hast.
Naja, und groß zu beachten gibt es beim Einbau nicht. Einfach den neuen Riegel in den zweiten freien Slot stecken, einschalten, that's it.

Zu deiner Frage wegen der Mehr-Leistung.
Bei wenigen Spielen wirst du vielleicht einen Unterschied merken, dann aber auch nur im Bereich von einstelligen fps...

bye


----------



## tannez (12. Juni 2003)

Hey blubber, vielen Dank für deine Antwort!!


----------



## Avariel (13. Juni 2003)

Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir überlegen, ob es sich lohnt noch SD-Ram zu kaufen. Ich kenne durchaus PC-Geschäfte, da sind DDR-Ram schon billiger als SD-Ram. Schneller sind sie sowieso, also müsstest du nur noch deine alten SD-Ram zu nem vernünftigen Preis verhökern und dann gleich einen 512er Riegel DRR-Ram kaufen.

Schau halt mal wie du billiger kommst.


----------



## melmager (13. Juni 2003)

@Avariel

keine gute Idee  . DDR Speicher haben eine anderen Steckplatz wie SDRam - sprich dann muss man noch das Mainboard tauschen


----------



## Paule (17. Juni 2003)

gibt es überhaupt nen p4-mainboard , das mit sd-ram läuft ? vielleicht hat sich tannez auch einfach nur getäuscht , weil die bezeichnung von ram ja eigentlich so ist : ddr-sdram ....
oder gibt  es wirklich nen mainboard mit nem p4 und sd-ram ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. Juni 2003)

> Frage: Wie weit kann der Speicher aufgerüstet werden und welcher RAM-Typ wird benötigt?
> Antwort: Das Mainboard unterstützt maximal 1024 MB Arbeitsspeicher, bestehend aus je einem Modul zu je 512 MB. Verwendet werden kann SDRAM der Spezifikation PC 100 oder PC 133.



Quelle:

http://download.medion.de/medion.de/treiber/downloads/faq/pc/1800/1800_aldi.htm


----------



## tannez (17. Juni 2003)

Danke für den wirklich nützlichen Link, Thomas!


----------

